# NEWBORN BABY HELP! MOM ATE ITS LEG DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO!!!



## Astrum Luna (May 22, 2012)

So this is the very first time she is a mom and she started to chew on one of the babies leg. I took the little baby away but i dont know what to do! 
All vets are closed right now since its Sunday, and im just holding the baby so its still warm but she is still very cold!


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh my goodness! I am not a breeder, so I certainly hope someone else responds to you very very soon! I don't know what to think about the injury. I know you will have to feed the baby on your own, which I have no idea how to do, but it will have to be every 2 hours or so, even in the middle of the night.
Go into the chatroom from 5-7 Eastern time and hopefully there will be a moderator in there who can help you with this plight! 

The injury is even more concerning though! Is there an emergency vet that you can call or go to? I also don't really know what else you should do in regards to the other babies. You should try to pm Nancy (one of the moderators on here). She would be able to give you some good advice.
I would say read through the posts about breeding and see what you can find in the meantime....Is the leg bleeding? You will have to stop the bleeding first of all if the poor thing is going to survive.

I will be waiting anxiously to hear what happens! Good luck,
Susan H.


----------



## Astrum Luna (May 22, 2012)

im taking her to the hospital now and where is the chatroom i cant find it


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

If you go to hedgehogcentral.com it is on the homepage....you may have to register first. I was just reading through trying to get more info...but anyway, gosh, I don't know if there are other posts on here about Moms eating the young or not, although I know they can and unfortunately DO! I hope she does not injure the others, but you really can't take them away from her either because then they won't survive...What a dilemma! Good luck with everything.
-Susan H.


----------



## Astrum Luna (May 22, 2012)

The poor little baby didn't make it. She died before we got to the hospital =(


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sorry the baby didn't make it. If you're planning to continue breeding, it would be good if you found an experienced and responsible breeder that would be willing to mentor you. The forum only has a handful of good breeders on it, and they're not always around to help with emergencies. If you get a mentor, they would be someone who's willing to let you call and be available with advice any time of the day or night, if you have a mama/baby emergency. They can give you other advice and help with breeding as well, and offer advice on other breeders who have clean lines that you could trade or buy breeding stock from. You want to make sure that any hedgehogs you buy for breeding purposes are pedigreed and the pedigrees are free from WHS, and your mentor would be able to point you to good breeders to get those hedgehogs from.

I hope the rest of the babies do well! If mama seemed stressed out when she was attacking the first baby, I would suggest completely leaving her alone and have no one around the cage. Keep noise to a minimum and hopefully a calm atmosphere will keep the rest of the babies safe.


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

As sad as it is, the mothers could potentially eat their young if they feel threatened, or if they feel something is wrong with it. Just let mother nature take its course. You should leave mom alone for at least 10 days - and only go in her cage to change food and water.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm not a breeder, but if this was the only baby affected, it's highly likely that the mom became over enthusiastic with cleaning. It happens every so often to many animals, where the mother accidentally bites off the baby's foot or leg while cleaning and biting at the umbilical cord. 

Sorry for your loss


----------

